# Ladyfingers - Barbie - Ice Skating Costume, Skates and Ballerina Costume



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Knitting Pattern for 11-1/2 inch fashion dolls
© Created by Elaine Baker  Ladyfingers
December, 2012

SKATING COSTUME - ICE SKATES - HEADBAND and 
BALLERINA COSTUME 

#1, #3, and #5 double-pointed needles
1 oz. fingering yarn (MC) Suggest: Pale yellow, powder blue, black
½ oz. sparkly yarn, angora, or any other fancy yarn (CC) Suggest: Gold metallic eyelash, 
dark blue angora, or white angora
4 markers

Bodysuit:

With #1 needles and MC, cast on 56 sts.
Knit 2 rows.
Next Row: K9, bind off next 10 sts, K17, bind off next 10 sts, K8. 36 sts.
Next Row: K9, cast on 3 sts for underarm, K18, cast on 3 sts for underarm, K9. 
Keep the underarm stitches pulled tightly. 42 sts
Knit 4 rows.

Place markers to decrease to waistline:
K5, PM, K12, PM, K8, PM, K12, PM, K5 = 42 sts.
Purl 1 row. SM
K5, PM, K1, P1, PSSO, K8, K2tog, PM, K8, PM, K1, P1, PSSO, K8, K2tog, PM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM 38 sts.
K5, PM, K1, P1, PSSO, K6, K2tog, PM, K8, PM, K1, P1, PSSO, K6, K2tog, PM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM 34 sts.
K5, PM, K1, P1, PSSO, K4, K2tog, PM, K8, PM, K1, P1, PSSO, K4, K2tog, PM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM 30 sts.
K5, PM, K1, P1, PSSO, K2, K2tog, PM, K8, PM, K1, P1, PSSO, K2, K2tog, PM, K5.
Purl 1 row. SM 26 sts.
Work in stockinette stitch (K1 row, P1 row) for 6 rows.
You are now at the waistline  Do not remove markers.

Increase for Hips:
Knit across, increasing BEFORE first marker, AFTER second marker, BEFORE third marker, 
and AFTER fourth marker. 30 sts. Purl 1 row, slipping markers.
Continue to knit across and purl back, increasing as above, until there are 38 stitches on needle. 
End with increase knit row.
Instead of purling back, use a #3 needle and knit one row, slipping markers. 
This will make a row of little ridges on the knit (right) side of the garment.
Go back to #1 needles and knit across, SM, increasing as above, until there are 46 sts.
Purl 1 row. Remove markers.
Work in stockinette stitch for 4 rows. Bind off. Leave a 12-inch strand to sew back seam.

Attach skating skirt:

Hold bodysuit upside down (right side facing you) with panties at the top and straps on the bottom. 
Fold down the panties (behind the top part) at ridge edge. This will reveal the row of little ridge 
loops across the hipline part of the garment. With #1 needle, insert point through the first loop, 
then through the second loop, then the next  across the row until you have picked up 38 loops. 
(No knitting during this step. Just work the needle across the ridges.) Attach MC on right
side and knit the loops. At this point you can also increase (by knitting in front and back
of a random stitch) to make sure you have a total of 38 sts.
Change to #3 needles and knit across, increasing in each stitch across row. = 76 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Knit across, increasing in every OTHER stitch across row. = 114 sts.
Purl 1 row. 
Cut MC, leaving a 10-inch strand to sew skirt seam.
Change to #5 needles. Attach CC (sparkly, eyelash, or angora yarn). Knit in garter gtitch
(knit every row) for 8 rows. Bind off. Leave 8-inch strand to sew this border.

READ CAREFULLY:
Turn garment wrong side out. With MC strand, sew back seam from pants to top of garment. 
Then sew the panties together, center front to back to form the pant legs, knot securely, cut MC 
and weave ends. You will have to fold the full skirt out of the way while you sew the body suit 
portion. Be careful! Turn right side out. The full skirt is now ready to sew. Sew the fancy trim 
at the bottom of the skirt to where it is attached to the MC. Cut fancy yarn. Weave in ends. Pick 
up MC strand and finish sewing skirt seam, ending at the hipline. Knot securely, cut MC 
and weave ends.

HEADBAND:

#1 dp needles and MC. Cast on 32 sts. Work in garter stitch for 4 rows. Drop MC. Do not cut 
yarn. Pick up CC. Work in garter stitch for 2 rows. Cut CC. Pick up MC and work in garter 
stitch for 4 rows. Bind off . Cut MC, leaving a 10 inch strand to sew seam. Sew edges together 
to form a circle. Put dolls long hair through center of headband and pull up to go around her head.

ICE SKATES  Make 2

#1 double-pointed needles
½ oz. white fingering yarn
2 small paper clips 

With #1 needles and white fingering yarn, cast on 14 sts. 
Knit in garter stitch (knit every row) for 6 rows. (Top of boot)
K2tog, knit to last two sts, K2tog. 12 sts.
Purl 1 row.
Work in stockinette stitch (K1 row, P1 row) for 4 rows.
Heel:
Next Row: K2tog, knit to last 2 sts, K2tog. 10 sts.
Next Row: P2tog, knit to last 2 sts, P2tog. 8 sts.
Toe:
Work in stockinette stitch for 4 rows. Purl 1 row.
Next Row: K2tog, knit to last 2 sts, K2tog. 6 sts.
Cut yarn, leaving 10-inch strand. Thread darning needle and pull the 6 toe stitches tightly together. 
Knot securely. Sew back seam.
Your choice: You can sew the back seam on the right side or you can sew seam on the wrong side 
and then with the help of a crochet hook  pull the boot right side out. 

Blades:
Take a small paper clip  feed the blunt end of the wire in and out of the bottom of the skate boot, 
so the rounded end is at the front. Securely anchor the blade by attaching a small strand of yarn
under the boot and around the metal wire that is fed through the boot bottom. Tie securely. 
Finish second blade.

I normally use the small, shiny metal paper clips for authenticity, but recently I
was desperate to complete an outfit and settled for a box of the painted colored
paper clips. They worked great! The skating costume was pale pink with two 
darker shades of soft, furry pink and rose for trimming the full skirt. I made white 
skates and attached pink blades  really cool!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Ladyfingers, These are wonderful skating outfits and ballerina outfits. Thanks so much for the pattern. ;0)


----------



## seejay (Apr 23, 2011)

Just Exquisite -- as always! Thank you for your generosity! :thumbup:


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

My granddaughter will love these. I am going to start them today. Perfect gift to send home with her Mom who will be visiting. I want to make something for each to send home in Mom's(my DD) suitcase from Grandma. Thank you, thank you Elaine. Perfect timing for me.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Absolutely well done!! I just met the cutest 7 year old girl who will love these!! Thanks as always for sharing your beautiful creations!!


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Many thanks for the pattern, they are wonderful, can't wait to make for my gd!!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Elaine, you have done it again!!! Beautiful and awesome!


----------



## mimimia (Dec 9, 2012)

they are wonderful! 
a big thanks!!!


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you, the skating costumes are lovely. Once made they will be well played with by my 6 small granddaughters


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Thank you Ladyfingers


Here it is in pdf


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Awesome once again Elaine.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Thank you for your generosity, adorable creation.  Bravo


----------



## jellybeaner (May 6, 2011)

Love it! Thank you for the pattern. YOU'RE AWESOME!!


----------



## donmaur (Mar 4, 2012)

you are so amazing in your generous sharing thanks a lot


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the pattern. I'm sure my niece will love the outfits.


----------



## Sockmouth (Sep 26, 2012)

Great pattern. Looking forward to trying it out. Thanks so much for creating it and sharing it with all of us. Granddaughter will love it.


----------



## momeee (Mar 22, 2011)

Again, thank you for being so generous with your designs. 

My granddaughters have become attached to my Vogue 'Ginny' dolls. They are approximately 8" and have a young girls body, rather than the Vogue Jill a teen-ager doll which was a precursor to Barbie. Any chance you've designed for the 8" doll? If not, do you have any idea how would I go about adapting either Barbie or American Girl patterns?

Anyone remember playing with Jill and Ginny?


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

My granddaughter would LOVE these- I keep thinking I will make some for her. One of these days. :^)


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

To see "Tutorial" photos of instructions for attaching the full skating skirt to the "onesie".....

Go up to Search, type "Ladyfingers - AG doll - Tutorial, Skating Costume & Skates".

This will go directly to the tutorial pattern. There is also a PDF Download button in the comments by "Daeanarah" for this one.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Gorgeous Elaine

Here is the pattern formatted with picture on first and third pages.

Rhyanna


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, LunaDragon, and Deanarah for the patterns and downloadable instructions. I have five great granddaughters and am thinking that Barbie clothes will be their Cheistmas gifts for next Christmas. Your patterns will be just the thing to use for them. The youngest will be three by that time and since your clothes are so easy to put on, they will be perfect. Thank you again, Elaine, for some more cute outfits.


----------



## LunaDragon (Sep 8, 2012)

Ladyfingers makes so many beautiful and free patterns. Truly she has a huge heart and love for every one. Thank you Elaine, may God bless you.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I just made two skating outfits, just need the headbands and skates. My GD will be so excited when her Mother brings them home after her visit. Poor GD's have to stay home with Dad and go to school.
i will be making more of Ladyfingers Barbie clothes for her. She will be so excited when Mom opens her suitcase and the GD finds Barbie clothes.


----------



## rita j (Mar 27, 2011)

Grand daughter staying with me this week while her folks are in Cancun so tonight when she gets home from school we are matching yarn to patterns!!! She's already checked out the patterns several times!! The floor will be a mess when we get done!!! Many thanks ladies!!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

ahhh but it will be a nice mess Rita 


Penny why not gift them one every few months, because doll needs clothes and in different colors  such as several that are the same style clothes, but in different colors.

Gives them something to look forward to and you'll be the bestest grandma yet.


Rhyanna


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

rita j said:


> Grand daughter staying with me this week while her folks are in Cancun so tonight when she gets home from school we are matching yarn to patterns!!! She's already checked out the patterns several times!! The floor will be a mess when we get done!!! Many thanks ladies!!


Oh, what a great idea , my 6 year old granddaughter is staying with us this week from Thursday evening to Sunday while her 3 year old little sister is going for surgery. Baby sister still has to stay with mom because of breastfeeding.

I'll print out a few Barbie patterns and let her choose which outfit she would like first, she'll choose the yarn and prepare colours for the next couple of outfits too.

Thank you so much, such a great idea.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

welcome  i mean a girl, or doll for that matter can't have too many clothes lol.

Rhyanna


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

When I was working for Kaiser Permanente (before I retired), I had built up a clientele of doctors, receptionists, nurses, and pharmacy technicians who bought Barbie outfits.

I would "set up shop" in the lunch room during the staggered lunch hours, and these people would come in, look around, and purchase one or a few outfits. I dressed my Barbies in the outfits that were for sale (with a price tag on each outfit), and just sat back and let them wander around the table - looking at all the goodies. I also had plastic quart and gallon sandwich bags to put the doll clothes in when they were sold - it kept them clean and safe.

One female doctor had a "Good Behavior" basket on the shelf in her closet - she always bought 10-12 items from me and put them into this basket. When her 8 year old daughter brought home a good report card - she had her pick of a Barbie outfit. If she did her chores without complaining - she had her pick of a Barbie outfit. If she helped her older brother take out the trash, or if she helped him with the dishes (when it wasn't her turn) - and did other things without being asked - she had her pick of a Barbie outfit.

Also, this basket was a good source for birthday parties, or a little gift to take to her friend's home for a "sleep-over".  

I thought it was a terrific idea! Of course, I also enjoyed selling all those Barbie clothes.....


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Daeanarah said:


> ahhh but it will be a nice mess Rita
> 
> Penny why not gift them one every few months, because doll needs clothes and in different colors  such as several that are the same style clothes, but in different colors.
> 
> ...


Sounds like a great idea, but two of the great grands are in Missouri and I don't know if they have a Barbie, yet. I was thinking of getting a doll for them to go with the clothes as part of the gift. The other three live about a half hour away from me here in Iowa, and I know they each have at least two or three dolls apiece. All of the four oldest got 18" dolls for Christmas a year ago along with several outfits and the baby got a baby doll and some clothes for it as she was only a year old. This year, each girl got three new outfits for her doll for Christmas. So, I thought I would be different and do the Barbies for them.


----------



## jmai5421 (May 6, 2011)

I am so waiting to take my youngest granddaughter to the Mall of America to the AG store. She is 6, so I think next year she will be old enough to care for the real AG doll. She has the clones now but still prefers her Barbies. I am making the skating/ballerina outfits and some of the other dresses and clothes for her mother who is flying in today for a week to take back in her suitcase.
When we go to the MOA we will stay the night in Minneapolis(only 1 1/2 hrs away) but will stay all night anyway, I will give her a box of clothes for her new doll. Most will be Ladyfingers patterns but some will be on the sewing machine. But for now she still loves her Barbies.
I did the same for her older sister(now 12), only we took the train to Chicago. That was the closest AG store. It was so much fun, just the two of us.


----------



## nguthrie1 (Aug 23, 2012)

Rhyanna,

You are so right about never having too many clothes. I think that is why I so enjoy knitting for Barbie, Bitty Baby, and American Girl dolls. It lets me get the pleasure of putting together darling outfits. Shopping without shopping.


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Nguthrie

Yes I agree. Elaine also has patterns for the Cutsie doll.

I've come up with a new crochet stitch that seams like knitting, but it needs a lot of work and I need a circular crochet hook lol.Once I get the kinks worked out, I'm going to see if I can make some of Elaine's AG patterns as it is too thick for smaller dolls.


Rhyanna


----------



## dorarudin (Jun 15, 2014)

WOW IF i only knew how to Knit these are beautiful my granddaughters would love them 
DORA


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

HI Dora

I am learning how to knit. I know crochet, but not hand knitting. I am teaching myself. There are also helpful videos on www.lionbrand.com as well as on youtube.


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

I love your Barbie patterns but wish they were not double pointed needle patterns. Knitting patterns with 2 needles are more fun. Can you please design Barbie knitting patterns with 2 needles? Thank you so much.


----------

